# Nibbles not yet expired, but would like to share pictures.



## solvicula (Jun 13, 2015)

I try to take nice outdoor photos of my rats when they are close to death. I wouldn't let them outside if they were healthy, just because they are agile, and may run away. Anyway, here are my Nibbles photos at the end of her days. At no point did I leave, and I was looking out for birds of prey. Poor Nibbles. I hope she makes it, but very little improvement so far on the Baytril/doxycycline after 4 days. : ( She seems skinny, so she is getting as many of her favourite treats as she can eat. Note: She does have a cage mate who is perfectly okay. Love these guys.


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

*this is tough...*

The pictures are lovely! I hope things go well for you!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Hang in there and love every moment with her. There is no telling what is going to happen, but I've been in your shoes. Try giving some Boost or Ensure. That gave my Chai strength when I thought she was too sick to overcome her illness. She stopped responding to Baytril and Doxy so the vet prescribed some pink medicine. That worked for her. I don't want to give you false hope, but maybe... just maybe she could respond to that.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

She is so beautiful.


----------



## loveabull (May 28, 2015)

Beautiful girl...I'm so sorry. When it's time to say goodbye she'll let you know <<<hugs>>>


----------

